# Couple Fights off Two Men Armed with Shotgun



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Found this on another site. Defensivecarry.com.Thought I would share. 



Couple Fights off Two Men Armed with Shotgun 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BLUE MOUND, Texas -- Two suspects, one armed with a shotgun, kicked in the door of a Blue Mound home late Tuesday night and confronted a woman inside, according to police.

One of the suspects put the shotgun in Kellie Hoehn's face, but at the same time, her husband walked into the room.

"It's kind of hard to explain, a guy with a shotgun, it's like waking up to a horror movie, " said Keith Hoehn.

With the thought of their two children, who were also in the house, the Hoehns made the split -second decision to fight the men who had invaded their home.

"You're scared to death and your kids are in there and he's got a gun pointed at my wife. All we did was fight for our lives," said Keith Hoehn.

Kelly Hoehn picked up the first thing she could find, a candle encased in glass, and smacked one of the men in the face.

"I was fighting along with him, getting them off my husband," she said, "and I picked up what I thought could possibly knock him out."

Keith Hoehn was able to wrestle the shotgun away and shot both men.

One of the suspects ran out of the house, collapsed in the street and died.

The other ran away but had stopped to treat his wounds. Police located him not far from the Hoehns' home on Globe Street. He is hospitalized and will be charged with aggravated robbery.

Investigators said it appears that the Hoehn's home was chosen randomly. 

The two men were likely involved in another home invasion an hour earlier in Fort Worth, according to police.

The Hoehns' children were not injured in the attempted robbery


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well done. When you fight back, you win.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I love stories with happy endings.

I guess it's the "romantic" coming out in me.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

> All we did was fight for our lives


:smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

James NM said:


> I love stories with happy endings.
> 
> I guess it's the "romantic" coming out in me.


+1!!!! :anim_lol::smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think it is starting to sink into some people that you have to fight to survive these kinds of situations. If you give into them they may decide not to leave any witnesses. It's a fact of life anymore.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

This is one of those situations where even a small amount of hand to hand training could mean the difference between life and death, I don't have my gun on me every minute of the day and you just never know when the BG will show up.
Took the guy's gun from him and shot him with it....take that home invaders!!!!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I believe everybody possesses the basic instinct of self preservation, it's a matter of how one responds to the impulse. To me there's no stronger emotion than the desire to protect a loved one, especially my children even if it means ripping out the BG's eyes with my bare hands.


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, if someone breaks into my home they just gave me permission to end their right to leave my house when it comes to me or my children. They are a first priority and come above anyone that feels they have a right to enter and take whats mine.

I applaud these people and its nice especially in communities where police are 30-40 minutes away that citizens are able to protect themselves.

I am not sure where I seen it, but I read a signature somewhere that said:

Person 1 - "Is that a pistol on your belt?"
Person 2 - "Why yes it is"

Person 1 - "Why do you carry that?"
Person 2 - "Because a cop weighs too much for my belt"


----------

